
Load Balancing HTTPS with Let's Encrypt and HAProxy - goodroot
https://fly.io/articles/load-balancing-https-with-lets-encrypt/
======
stephenr
Honestly this is not great.

HAProxy is an amazingly powerful tool, and you're using it like a brick.
What's more, instead of building a wall with that brick, you're burying it in
the mud and saying "Tadaa".

The irony of having HAProxy in place to load balance/failover between two web
servers, but then stopping HAproxy every time you need to renew a certificate
is amazing.

